# Camera bodies and lenses



## Susan Will (Feb 1, 2021)

I have several manual Canon bodies and several different lenses, I have moved onto digital and need to find good homes for the ones I am not going to use. Any suggestions would be very helpful! Thank you!


----------



## nokk (Feb 1, 2021)

you can sell them through adorama or keh.com or a few others and use the money to invest in new toys.  or you can donate to a local school, though i think most programs have switched to digital.  some of your digital lenses may work on your canon digital camera or require an adapter to work.


----------



## cgw (Feb 1, 2021)

Unless you're desperate for the space they fill,  wait out the pandemic sell on the big auction site. Face-to-face sales via craigslist or kijiji are dicey now. If you love the lenses, there are adapters that allow old and new to hook-up, often with interesting results.

Assuming they're not utter junk, clean working 35mm gear will usually find a buyer. Just don't expect a windfall if you've got garden variety/ugly gear.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 1, 2021)

Post them on here within guidlines


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 1, 2021)

If old FD mount as others say you can get adapter if EF mount you can use on most digital cameras, Although there are exceptions 
EF mount will fit on Crop sensor the EFS mount 
Canon EF mount came out in 1987 ish 
You can do a web search on compatible mounts
I know from experience that some of the old film lenses can give some brill results
IMO keep them try them out see what you like/ dislike you could sale or donate to schools or a camera club for use purchase by members it is a way of helping newbi’s add to their kit on a budget


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 1, 2021)

A link to canon lens mounts
Canon camera mounts and change. Canon FD, EF, EF-S, EF-M and RF
To staff members I know links are an issue and frowned upon 
Just posted to help fellow member.
If you need to adjust so it’s just info and not a link please do
Sorry if I have bent the rules too much
Katomi


----------

